# Rome 390



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

iliketogofast said:


> i just got me a set of rome 390's on my park board. it came with some extra strap padding. i thought only targas comes with them. anyways how do i put them on and why? ive been using burton customs for many many seasons so this is new to me. :dunno::dunno::dunno:


do you mean that little squishy/stretchy insert that goes into the ankle strap?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

yeah that gray insert.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

u can take out the insert (medium-flex) that's there right now, if they're anything like targas. 

the additional insert is to make it stiffer, and no insert for soft. 

i like soft. ooo... soft.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

iliketogofast said:


> i just got me a set of rome 390's on my park board. it came with some extra strap padding. i thought only targas comes with them. anyways how do i put them on and why? ive been using burton customs for many many seasons so this is new to me. :dunno::dunno::dunno:


I don't think the 390s will allow you to use the insert. They must have sent the Targa insert along with the 390s by mistake. My 390s didn't come with inserts and the strap doesn't have a slot for adding/removing anything.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

That strap insert is only supposed to come with the Targas. It will not work with the 390s.


----------

